# Bleeding after sex



## lilym

So, FOB and I had sex about 4 hours ago. He was careful to be very gentle. I know bleeding after sex is pretty normal during early pregnancy, but what I want to know is how much bleeding is normal? How many of you had bleeding after sex during early pregnancy and how long did the bleeding last?


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Normally it's not a lot of blood and normally not for long.. I have only heard.. Not from expierence.. Is it a lot and dark? Are you having cramps?


----------



## MissC

Its normal to bleed after sex, this happened to me before and it went away after.
If its really heavy and continues, with cramping go see a doctor.
I posted exactly the same thread when i was pregnant and one girl told me that when she and OH DTD 'there was blood up the walls' and she and bubs are fine now.


----------



## lilym

I figured there'd just be spotting, but it's more than spotting. It's still sort of bleeding and it's been hours. I'm not having cramps. I've had a stomach ache all day though, so it's sort of hard to tell what's what in my abdomen right now.


----------



## cammy

I havent experienced bleeding after sex but I didnt want to read and run. If its really worrying you contact your midwife/doctor.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

lilym said:


> I figured there'd just be spotting, but it's more than spotting. It's still sort of bleeding and it's been hours. I'm not having cramps. I've had a stomach ache all day though, so it's sort of hard to tell what's what in my abdomen right now.

Just watch for bright read, clottted, heavy bleeding. I'm sure if it was bad you'd have bad cramps so just watch it. I've read you should wear a panty liner and just monitor it unless it gets bad then go to the doc!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Hey i had this happen when i was 14weeks along sceared the hell out of me and i went up to the emergency room they had a look and then sent me home and told me i had to go see the doc the next day so i did this and had a blood test i would just say if you are worried about bub go to the doc and get there opinion just to be on the safe side :) hope all is well with both you and bub :D


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Hey Hun. Has it stopped?


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Hey Hun. Has it stopped?


----------



## lilym

I'm still spotting a little bit today. I don't think it should last this long. It's only spotting now though. It also hurts a lot down there, and I don't understand that because it was so gentle and slow. No cramping or pain in my stomach though.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Dont think of me as a total freak but if it's big then that could have something to do with it.. Your cervix is really tender right now so that could explain the pain and also if you hadn't had sex in a while it could have to do with it also.. Sounds like everythings okay though so that's good


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Dont think of me as a total freak but if it's big then that could have something to do with it.. Your cervix is really tender right now so that could explain the pain and also if you hadn't had sex in a while it could have to do with it also.. Sounds like everythings okay though so that's good


----------



## lilym

Skyebo said:


> Dont think of me as a total freak but if it's big then that could have something to do with it.. Your cervix is really tender right now so that could explain the pain and also if you hadn't had sex in a while it could have to do with it also.. Sounds like everythings okay though so that's good

I don't think you're a freak, it made me laugh! It's probably been 6 weeks since I've had sex, so I guess that could have something to do with it. It's probably not anything to worry about anymore, I guess. I was just scared to go to my mom and say, "I think I need to go to the doctor because I just had sex and think I'm bleeding too much."


----------



## oOskittlesOo

lilym said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> Dont think of me as a total freak but if it's big then that could have something to do with it.. Your cervix is really tender right now so that could explain the pain and also if you hadn't had sex in a while it could have to do with it also.. Sounds like everythings okay though so that's good
> 
> I don't think you're a freak, it made me laugh! It's probably been 6 weeks since I've had sex, so I guess that could have something to do with it. It's probably not anything to worry about anymore, I guess. I was just scared to go to my mom and say, "I think I need to go to the doctor because I just had sex and think I'm bleeding too much."Click to expand...

Hahahahahahaha omg I love your choice of words!! I know what yo mean though, I'm glad I have my own insurance for that reason... Lol I'm glad that it's not bad though!! So many of the girls that came on around the same time as me are gone now so I want my bump buddies to not have problems!!


----------



## babytimeee

I had a lot of spotting after sex for a few weeks, but it was around 5w-7w. However, they told me its really common in early pregnancy because your cervix is really highly vascularized right now so irritating it can cause bleeding .. I didn't know that at the time so I went to the hospital and bled for hours. I was put on pelvic rest for that weekend and was back at it on like Tuesday and everything was fine. Try to give yourself a couple days off and all should be well.

Ps--You two are hilarious :) Not to mention the only names I can recognize & remember things you posted... is that weird? Hahah


----------



## oOskittlesOo

babytimeee said:


> Ps--You two are hilarious :) Not to mention the only names I can recognize & remember things you posted... is that weird? Hahah

Lol that is funny guess we make ourselves known!!


----------



## Lorraines

tell your doctor immediately


----------



## lilym

Skyebo said:


> Hahahahahahaha omg I love your choice of words!! I know what yo mean though, I'm glad I have my own insurance for that reason... Lol I'm glad that it's not bad though!! So many of the girls that came on around the same time as me are gone now so I want my bump buddies to not have problems!!

Lol. I didn't think I was that funny. Honestly, I know it's bad, but the first thing I thought of was that I didn't want to have to explain to my parents why I was bleeding. They don't actually realize that the sex wasn't like a one time thing. 



babytimeee said:


> I had a lot of spotting after sex for a few weeks, but it was around 5w-7w. However, they told me its really common in early pregnancy because your cervix is really highly vascularized right now so irritating it can cause bleeding .. I didn't know that at the time so I went to the hospital and bled for hours. I was put on pelvic rest for that weekend and was back at it on like Tuesday and everything was fine. Try to give yourself a couple days off and all should be well.
> 
> Ps--You two are hilarious :) Not to mention the only names I can recognize & remember things you posted... is that weird? Hahah

Yeah, I know it's common, but I just expected spotting, not full on bleeding. I don't even know why I had sex anyway. My sappy emotions just took over. I don't feel like having sex for the rest of this pregnancy now.

Again, I have no clue why I'm so funny to you guys, but that's fine with me. Everyone tells me I'm so funny and cute all the time. I don't understand it. I'm just awkward. And I don't know what that says about me and Skye, but I don't mind!



Lorraines said:


> tell your doctor immediately

Ahh, just when I reassured myself I was fine.
Actually last night I was having really weird feelings and pains in my stomach. I really hope it's nothing. I don't know if it was connected to the bleeding or not.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

I know what you mean.. Lol. I thought it was funny(. Are you still spotting??


----------



## lilym

Skyebo said:


> I know what you mean.. Lol. I thought it was funny(. Are you still spotting??

Barely, just like little pin pricks of blood that are there when I wipe. tmi?


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Nahh i'm the TMI queen! Lol. Yeah I think youre okay


----------



## HarlaHorse

Skyebo said:


> Dont think of me as a total freak but if it's big then that could have something to do with it.. Your cervix is really tender right now so that could explain the pain and also if you hadn't had sex in a while it could have to do with it also.. Sounds like everythings okay though so that's good

Well I'm not trying to be the centre of attention since this post isn't mine - so sorry!

I also get pain when DTD, but never any blood or anything. But could it be because like you said, the cervix is really tender?


----------



## oOskittlesOo

HarlaHorse said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> Dont think of me as a total freak but if it's big then that could have something to do with it.. Your cervix is really tender right now so that could explain the pain and also if you hadn't had sex in a while it could have to do with it also.. Sounds like everythings okay though so that's good
> 
> Well I'm not trying to be the centre of attention since this post isn't mine - so sorry!
> 
> I also get pain when DTD, but never any blood or anything. But could it be because like you said, the cervix is really tender?Click to expand...

I do too. I think it's normal. OH has to be really careful because some positions just rub me te wrong way! Lol. I'm 90% sure it's just our cervix.


----------



## hillarynicole

i had spotting for about 3 maybe 4 days. Me and my OH got busy:blush: and i started bleeding...but that may also have had something to do with my OH going "I can feel your cervix" and then proceeding to poke it with his man parts :dohh:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Hahahahaha that's Funny!! Sounds like what my OH said too, but it wa more like "what is hims poking??" hahaha sorry we call his man parts "hims"


----------



## hillarynicole

Skyebo said:


> Hahahahaha that's Funny!! Sounds like what my OH said too, but it wa more like "what is hims poking??" hahaha sorry we call his man parts "hims"

hahaha thats okay im sure everyone has nicknames for their OH's manparts. our is "Mr.Penis" creative eh? :blush:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Hahaha I love it!!  Thats so funny!!! I love the names you guys have picked they're relaly cute!! I think that OH and I decided on Isaias OR Azaria Mesisiich(meaning strong) for a boy. And girl names, well I think I like Xariana the best so I'm 95% sure I'll talk him into that!


----------



## hillarynicole

Skyebo said:


> Hahaha I love it!!  Thats so funny!!! I love the names you guys have picked they're relaly cute!! I think that OH and I decided on Isaias OR Azaria Mesisiich(meaning strong) for a boy. And girl names, well I think I like Xariana the best so I'm 95% sure I'll talk him into that!

Aweh those are cute. Yeah it took us forever to decide on names. We both hate the normal names. Finally we agreed on these two because they mean something to us.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

hillarynicole said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> Hahaha I love it!!  Thats so funny!!! I love the names you guys have picked they're relaly cute!! I think that OH and I decided on Isaias OR Azaria Mesisiich(meaning strong) for a boy. And girl names, well I think I like Xariana the best so I'm 95% sure I'll talk him into that!
> 
> Aweh those are cute. Yeah it took us forever to decide on names. We both hate the normal names. Finally we agreed on these two because they mean something to us.Click to expand...

Lol OH told me that I could choose first names nd he could choose middle names. BUT we have to agree. I hate common names too. LOL. Growing up as Skye was awesome because NO ONE ever had the same name as me, in any school! :happydance:


----------



## lilym

So it's normal for the guy to be able to feel your cervix then? I'd use the nickname for his penis here, but I don't have one for it. I don't think I want to create one either.

I'm not having sex for a long time!!!! I just wanted to say this.

Also, Skye, I like the names you've picked out. They're definitely uncommon, but they aren't really weird in a bad way. 
I haven't even started thinking of names yet. I can't really get to that point yet. I fear we won't be able to agree though. I can already predict the names FOB will suggest.


----------



## hillarynicole

Skyebo said:


> hillarynicole said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> Hahaha I love it!!  Thats so funny!!! I love the names you guys have picked they're relaly cute!! I think that OH and I decided on Isaias OR Azaria Mesisiich(meaning strong) for a boy. And girl names, well I think I like Xariana the best so I'm 95% sure I'll talk him into that!
> 
> Aweh those are cute. Yeah it took us forever to decide on names. We both hate the normal names. Finally we agreed on these two because they mean something to us. Click to expand...
> 
> Lol OH told me that I could choose first names nd he could choose middle names. BUT we have to agree. I hate common names too. LOL. Growing up as Skye was awesome because NO ONE ever had the same name as me, in any school! :happydance:Click to expand...

I'm the only Hillary where i live so its rather nice. ALthough my mother was so effed up when she had me she named me after someone she absolutely hated:dohh: i was supposed to be a brooke


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Wow... Thats kinda crazy... Lol There aren't very many brookes either. Around here atleast.!


----------



## hillarynicole

There are lots of brookes where i live


----------



## lilym

All of the Brookes I know are weird. Be glad you aren't one of them.


----------



## HarlaHorse

Skyebo said:


> HarlaHorse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> Dont think of me as a total freak but if it's big then that could have something to do with it.. Your cervix is really tender right now so that could explain the pain and also if you hadn't had sex in a while it could have to do with it also.. Sounds like everythings okay though so that's good
> 
> Well I'm not trying to be the centre of attention since this post isn't mine - so sorry!
> 
> I also get pain when DTD, but never any blood or anything. But could it be because like you said, the cervix is really tender?Click to expand...
> 
> I do too. I think it's normal. OH has to be really careful because some positions just rub me te wrong way! Lol. I'm 90% sure it's just our cervix.Click to expand...

Yeah different positions hurt like a BITCH!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Hell yeah they do Skye!!! I'm more of an on top lady an I know once I start getting bigger OH is gonna get frustrated with me for being so uncomfortable! Hahah


----------



## hillarynicole

Skyebo said:


> Hell yeah they do Skye!!! I'm more of an on top lady an I know once I start getting bigger OH is gonna get frustrated with me for being so uncomfortable! Hahah

i like everything...but on top is one of my favorites and its going to be hard with a gigantic bump.:winkwink: but ill make it work:thumbup:


----------

